# What should I make?



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

I need a relatively quick and easy dish to make for my Orichd Society's holiday party next Saturday. Anyone have any suggestions? 

It needs to be quick and easy because I have two other holiday parties to attend both Thursday and Friday evening, so I either have to make something Wednesday night or Saturday morning, and I need to leave the house by 9am on Saturday.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 1, 2006)

Real easy. Dried fruit and nut bowl. Red and White raisins, mixed nuts, dried papaya, instant hit.


----------



## bwester (Dec 1, 2006)

I have an AWESOME apple pie recipe. Its super easy and addictive. I'll give you the recipe if you want


----------



## Heather (Dec 1, 2006)

Hrm...I dunno, that's a little less exciting that I'd like to do, Eric. oke:
I'm thinking maybe some sort of cheese cracker. You know, you can make the dough a few days ahead, freeze it, then just slice it and bake that morning...need a recipe though....

I'm open to other ideas, keep 'em comin!

Ooh, Blake you snuck in while I was typing. I'm afraid I don't "do" pie (but you should still post the recipe!)


----------



## bwester (Dec 1, 2006)

also have a real quick spinach quiche recipe too


----------



## adiaphane (Dec 1, 2006)

Proscuitto wrap asparagus. Or, if you want it super quick, just wrap it around some melons with a toothpick.

Vegetarian you say?

Mushrooms stuffed with feta, cranberries, chopped walnuts and just a pinch of cinammon and a touch of nutmeg. The cremini mushrooms will do. Stuff it the night before, bake in oven for fifteen of twenty mintues, and instant hors d'oevres. Viola!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Dec 1, 2006)

If it were me, I'd stop by the grocery store on the way there and get a box or two of cookies oke:

Jon


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 1, 2006)

Nahhhh.....when I make dishes for my dept. parties, I make something that will make people remember me....Like a nice bean salad....beans of all types...mushrooms...onions...when they go home, they WILL remember me!!!!
Take care, Eric


----------



## couscous74 (Dec 1, 2006)

Krispy Kreme Bread Pudding


----------



## Marco (Dec 1, 2006)

bring white castle....get a crave case!


----------



## ohio-guy (Dec 1, 2006)

i have an easy cheese cake recipe....get a pre made oreo crust, or a graham cracker crust.
(2) 8 oz bricks cream cheese softened and whipped, add to this 1 can sweetened condensed milk, 1 egg and 1 tsp vanilla
you can mix a cup or so of mini choc chips into the batter, and sprinkle a few more on top. 
Bake at 350 for 30 to 35 min
A friend of mine makes this with a ganach of melted choc chip and heavy cream on top too, but it depends on hom much choc you want


----------



## Heather (Dec 2, 2006)

Marco said:


> bring white castle....get a crave case!




Honey, we don't have white castle here. This is New England, mind you....
oke:

cheesecake's not a bad idea....kinda like that one!


----------



## TADD (Dec 2, 2006)

Shrimp and Grits! It is relatively quick and easy....


----------



## Ernie (Dec 2, 2006)

I usually take home brew, but if I'm short on supply or it's a dry party, my go to is mashed potatoes like my Irish grandma made. Lots of sour cream, butter and garlic salt. The trick is to taste it as you mash to get it right. These babies don't need any gravy and people always remind me to bring some to the Chirstmas party each November meeting. 

-Ernie


----------



## patrix (Dec 3, 2006)

This on is quick and easy-One large can of chili w/ or w/o beans, 1 large softened cream cheese melt mix together and serve with frito scoops-you can topp it with cheese and serve it hot of cold-hot is best.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2006)

No White Castle?!? :crazy: You're a chef aren't you? You can make your own version but remember to steam the meat and onions!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2006)

Heather said:


> Honey, we don't have white castle here.


Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Marco (Dec 4, 2006)

Heather said:


> Honey, we don't have white castle here. This is New England, mind you



Their burgers are sold frozen....in a supermarket near you! oke: 

Nothing beats the fresh ones though


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Consider yourself lucky.



Marco, these philistenes dont know a good thing. Although belly-bombers reaally should be eaten in moderation.


----------

